# Had my ND doe bred last night!  *pics*



## jmsim93 (Oct 4, 2011)

Well, the plan is finally coming together!!!  LOL  I know alot of you old timers will get a chuckle at the excitement of us newbies as we get such a thrill at such trivial matters!!!  But let me tell you...the joy of FINALLY recognizing that my doe was in standing heat was great!  My breeder told me call her when Mary Jane came into heat so that we could breed her.  I've been watching for the last 3 months and couldn't tell anything!!!  "Is she wagging her tail??"  (she always wags her tail)  "Is she standing at the fence crying out and rubbing on the fence?"  (yes, she always does that!)  "Is she showing buck behaviors like mounting?" (YES, they do it ALL the time!)  This is SOOO frustrating to a newbie!!!  LOL  Anyway, so last night I went out to spend some time with the goats and my little Sweetpea mounts Mary Jane, like always, but THIS time Mary Jane just STOOD there and let her do it.  Then she hunch her back and tucked in her tail and shook all over!!!  Oh my!!!  I jumped up and ran to the house and called my breeder immediately.  She must have had a good laugh at my excitement.  I explained what I witnessed and asked what I should do?  She told me to bring her in when I could, but time was of the essence.  I had to work today so I kissed my honey goodbye and loaded Mary Jane in the mini-van and headed down the road at 6:30pm.  It's an hour drive to where my breeder is, so I tried to be patient as my excitement continued to build with each mile.  I tried to take turns slowly and not drive like a maniac to reach my destination, but I have to be honest...she had a wild ride!!!   When I got there I jumped out of my minivan and ran straight to my breeder and gave her a bear hug!!!

I'm sure she thought I was crazy!  (This is the 3rd time we've met!)    She apologized for smelling like a buck.  I couldn't care less.  This was so exciting for me!!!  Anyway, long story short I chose a buck, watched the festivities and tried to get home at a decent hour to make lunches and get the kids uniforms washed for school the next day.  My husband said I was glowing when I got home.  Now the painstaking 145 day wait!!!!!  

Stay tuned...


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Oct 4, 2011)

Congratulations! 

Yes, the 'old timers' will no doubt laugh but I'm with you in your excitement.  Hoping for PINK and an easy birth. Now for the waiting game.


----------



## lilhill (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## jmsim93 (Oct 4, 2011)

The breeding was absolutely hilarious!  I had 3 bucks to choose from.  She had them clipped to the fence for me to look over.  All three had wonderful bloodlines and great attributes.  Two of them were young bucks; one had moonspots and the other flashy.  My breeder does the show circuit so they have MCH or GCH +D stuff on their name that I don't understand.  The third was a  black PGCH and the grandpa of the group (he is 8).  What was so funny was to watch them go crazy when Mary Jane came into the pen.  Especially the young bucks...  I ended up choosing the  older buck because he was smaller and my breeder thought he would improve on my does width of carriage???  Anyway, she told me that he was the gentleman of the group.  WELL, the poor guy needed some goat viagra!!!  It took him an HOUR to breed her 5 times.  He took his sweet little time.  He would go to the fence and talk to his buddies (bragging and showing off) and then go back to my poor desperate Mary Jane who couldn't have made it any easier for the poor guy!  He would do his little ritual and then strut for 15 minutes and then do the whole routine over again.  We got a good laugh at the whole thing.  She told me that the young ones can do their job in about 45 seconds!!!  At least Mary Jane's first time was with "a gentleman!"  LOL








Here he is!!!


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Oct 4, 2011)

Hello handsome! 

He's lovely, I think he would have been my pick too. At 8yo and still doing stud duty he's certainly proven himself. I love the description of his ritual, sounds like the perfect pick for a first time doe.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Oct 5, 2011)

LOL!!! This is hilarious! Well if my doe took to breeding this last heat then our "babies" will be due almost the same time!!! Fun!!  This will be my 1st time too!!!  I didn't actually "see" the deed done though. She was just in with the buck during her heat cycle


----------



## that's*satyrical (Oct 5, 2011)

BTW, I just have to say 5 x in an hour ain't bad for an old man.... lmao


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 5, 2011)

Congratulations!  Hope all goes well and you have healthy babies.  

Beautiful Old Man you picked.  But I have to say, what a gentleman.  Took his time and got the deed done and didn't just jump on like the youngin's would have done, possibly scaring your Mary Jane.


----------



## jmsim93 (Oct 5, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> Congratulations!  Hope all goes well and you have healthy babies.
> 
> Beautiful Old Man you picked. * But I have to say, what a gentleman.  Took his time and got the deed done and didn't just jump on like the youngin's would have done*, possibly scaring your Mary Jane.


My breeder told me she had just bred one of her does to one of the young bucks and it only took about 45 seconds for him to breed her 5x!!!  Talk about wham-bam-thank-you-ma'am!!!  I'm glad my Mary Jane had a nicer "introduction" to bucks!!!


----------



## Hickoryneck (Oct 5, 2011)

Congratulations  I know you are so excited I have had goats for years and I still get that way. The buck you picked is a beauty you did well. 



When I was 10 I had a Lamanche doe kid and we wanted to breed her to a lamanche buck well we found someone close by with a young buck and took her over for a visit the breeder didn't want her boy to hurt him self so she would put him in then take him out my doe attacked her when she went to take him out the second time seems she liked the boys attention and didn't feel he needed a break .


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Oct 5, 2011)

jmsim93 said:
			
		

> The breeding was absolutely hilarious!  I had 3 bucks to choose from.  She had them clipped to the fence for me to look over.  All three had wonderful bloodlines and great attributes.  Two of them were young bucks; one had moonspots and the other flashy.  My breeder does the show circuit so they have MCH or GCH +D stuff on their name that I don't understand.  The third was a  black PGCH and the grandpa of the group (he is 8).  What was so funny was to watch them go crazy when Mary Jane came into the pen.  Especially the young bucks...  I ended up choosing the  older buck because he was smaller and my breeder thought he would improve on my does width of carriage???  Anyway, she told me that he was the gentleman of the group.  WELL, the poor guy needed some goat viagra!!!  It took him an HOUR to breed her 5 times.  He took his sweet little time.  He would go to the fence and talk to his buddies (bragging and showing off) and then go back to my poor desperate Mary Jane who couldn't have made it any easier for the poor guy!  He would do his little ritual and then strut for 15 minutes and then do the whole routine over again.  We got a good laugh at the whole thing.  She told me that the young ones can do their job in about 45 seconds!!!  At least Mary Jane's first time was with "a gentleman!"  LOL
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3636_poe.jpg
> 
> ...


By the looks of him, I am seeing good odds for at least 1-2 doelings and maybe 1 buckling to arrive around March 4, 2012... Not too fat but definitely over even condition.
Hoping for a nice 67/33 mix kidding.
Do you have a current pic of the doe that you bred to that handsome fella


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Oct 5, 2011)

jmsim93 said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like Elevan's buck: Speedy!


----------



## jmsim93 (Oct 6, 2011)

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> By the looks of him, I am seeing good odds for at least 1-2 doelings and maybe 1 buckling to arrive around March 4, 2012... Not too fat but definitely over even condition.
> Hoping for a nice 67/33 mix kidding.
> *Do you have a current pic of the doe that you bred to that handsome fella*


I'll try to take to post a picture of Mary Jane tomorrow!  Maybe we can all try to guess what kind of babies I'll get!


----------



## jmsim93 (Oct 6, 2011)

Ha!  This is the best I could get of Mary Jane!  I do not know how to make them do "the stance" that shows their length and fancy pants.   She also isn't shaven...I actually like for goats to look like goats with hair (just my preferance) LOL


----------



## that's*satyrical (Oct 6, 2011)

awww, she's so cute! She looks like a female version of my buck Clinton!!


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Oct 6, 2011)

What a cutie! 

I actually think the shaved goats over there are hilarious. I've never seen a shaved one here, not even the show goats. Dairy trim yes, full body shave? Nope. I'm sure my goats would think I'd gone quite mad if I tried to shave them!


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 7, 2011)

jmsim93 said:
			
		

> Ha!  This is the best I could get of Mary Jane!  I do not know how to make them do "the stance" that shows their length and fancy pants.   She also isn't shaven...I actually like for goats to look like goats with hair (just my preferance) LOL
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3636_100_5533.jpg


She's sweet.  Can't wait to see what you get.  Thinking Pink!


----------



## jmsim93 (Oct 7, 2011)

I really hope she has multiples!!!  Not just for the sake of having more but I am a little fearful of a single and a FF!  This newbie wants a simple delivery!!!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Oct 7, 2011)

Her condition also looks favorable for doelings   Not too thin, not too perfect either...  Hoping for the best!

I had never had a goat shaved, until this year when NH was seeing 95F and up..... I am NEVER doing it again! (1) it makes my thick coated goats look sickly, (2) their hair isn't growing back out as quickly as I was told it would, and (3) I MUCH prefer a natural looking goat! Especially when it come to my buck Marly... he has a gorgeously lustrous coat!


----------

